# Come Join the SO CAL BF Party



## LolaLeatherHips (Jul 17, 2007)

Okay, so no offense to the owners of this forum, but it really is sadly, eerily empty over here. For those of you cyclists who live/ride in CA and want to meet other cyclists and maybe even join on rides, please come to: www.bikeforums.net. Sign up and come visit us in the Southern California Region under Regional Discussions. It's a great group, with nice people and we post more than one post every 30 minutes to an hour. :ihih: 

Also, Bike Forums has tons of other forums on it to enjoy.


----------



## Happytime (Jul 18, 2007)

What's in it for me, Lola?


----------



## LolaLeatherHips (Jul 17, 2007)

Happytime said:


> What's in it for me, Lola?


nuthin' - cause if you think Sacha (i.e. you) is fat, I'm a pregnant cow. :hand:


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

Someone thinks I'm fat? 

::: Turning around and looking at my backside :::

:nonod:


----------



## LolaLeatherHips (Jul 17, 2007)

You must be dizzy logging in and out as different handles. :crazy: 

You can seriously pull the plug on the gag, sister. IF Happytime were for real, he would never had hit on me. He would have called me a fat chick for sure. And then I'd have to give him/you a piece of my mind. :incazzato:


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

Did he hit on you? Are you sure? :biggrin5: 

Awww.. no fun, Lola. I'm trying to experience life on the other side and you're making me sit down to pee.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips (Jul 17, 2007)

Yes, but you can't be a dude named Happtime, silly! Why didn't you choose a name like I am the Bigger Edge? :wink:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Some of us hang out in the Lounge and just drop by SoCal every once in a while.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Some of us hang out in the Lounge and just drop by SoCal every once in a while.


yup. i'm more of the quiet type anyway, at least until _somebody_ had
to complain about how quiet it was...


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

That Lola is a rabble rowser. :frown2:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

She certainly lit up this forum for a day or two.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips (Jul 17, 2007)

il sogno said:


> She certainly lit up this forum for a day or two.


Well, aren't you sweet, lady. :ihih: Most folks say I drag things down into the gutter of smut-slime-XXXville, but I like the way you put it better. I'm simply fascinated that Bike Forums is so active and this one isn't. I think the two can be advantages, but I must admit that I go over there often and just stop by here from time to time. But you folks should come out to play in So Cal! Especially you since you live in my neck of the woods.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

i'd hit it.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips (Jul 17, 2007)

I am The Edge said:


> i'd hit it.


Only if I like the size of your banana. :hand:


----------

